# Introducing: The AEON!!! A New Light from Endeavour!!



## MSaxatilus (Apr 19, 2008)

Introducing......The AEON!!!







A few weeks ago I was asked to evaluate a prototype light currently under construction by Endeavour. For those of you that know his work, he is the creator of the CR2 Ion and more recently the Nautilus.






This most recent creation is to be named the Aeon. It is a CR2 based light about the same size as the CR2 Ion. However, this light is based more on the functionality of the Nautilus than the CR2 Ion. The light is equipped with a parabolic reflector and the unit that I was provided contains a R2 bin XR-E. The light is trimmed out similar to the Nautilus in the fact that it contains a key ring that can fold into the tail to provide tail-standing ability. It sports dual output, gold plated circut boards, water resistance, etc. 

One new feature on this light as compared to his other offerings is a new sapphire window to provide the ultimate in durability and scratch resistance. I would describe it as a mini-Nautilus.






The prototype was produced in raw aluminum, but I have been informed of a possibility of a titanium offering. The center piece will also be made from brass as in the Nautilus, as well as the split ring. However, the rest of the light will pretty much look like the final production item shown here.





















This light made its debute at Photon Fest 10 at Milkyspit’s house earlier this month. As you can imagine the light was immediately compared to the CR2 Ion due to it size. However, the light should really be compared to the Nautilus and not the Ion due to the characteristics of the beam pattern. The CR2 Ion was designed to produce and even flood beam, whereas the Nautilus was intended to be used in situations where more long-distance illumination was needed. The Aeon, while similar in size and aesthetics to the CR2 Ion, is similar in concept and is a derivative design of the Nautilus, NOT of the Ion. The overwhelming conclusion at PF10 was that if you had the choice, the Aeon would be the winner, as it produces a more well rounded and functional beam pattern. 

I have to say that I have really enjoyed my time with the light and it has since been sent off to another individual for their review. Hopefully, that person could add their $0.02 to this review. I would have taken some beamshots, but as I am still in the training wheel stage of producing those, I opted not to post them. All I can say about the beam shape is that again it is more Nautilus-like than anything.

A timeframe for release has not been set as of yet, although I would assume it would be later this year. The first pieces to arrive will likely be a limited run in titanium. :thumbsup:

Hats off to Endeavour, and thank you for allowing me to review this very special prototype.

MSax


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 19, 2008)

most definitely in for one in titanium. nice! probably the only light that will make me break out of my CR123A, AA and AAA limitation and get into CR2s. cant wait.

nautilus is my non-work EDC right now.


----------



## mspeterson (Apr 19, 2008)

Been waiting for this light, sounds like a winner!!!

I"ll take it!!! One in TI, one HANAT for starters....:devil:

Thanks for the review, now how about some beamshots.......:nana:


----------



## olrac (Apr 19, 2008)

Please direct me to the sign up list!

No, really I mean it!


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 19, 2008)

Were you able to test the runtime on a CR2.


----------



## Walt175 (Apr 19, 2008)

I was able to examine this light at PF10. It is everything I always wished the ION would be. Output was almost the same as my Nautilus, but it is quite a bit smaller. With the drivers Enrique usually uses, runtime should be decent even on a CR2. Hopefully I'll have enough $$ available when they become availalbe.

Dave, I blame you for this!!!!


----------



## lyrrag (Apr 19, 2008)

If Enrique is looking please start a sign up list and sign me up for a light in Aluminum. 

Thanks, lyrrag


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks just like the CR2 ION with different guts.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 20, 2008)

to MSax --


Great review of this flashlight. :thumbsup:


And your absolutely *Beautiful Photographs*, also !


:twothumbs ___ :kewlpics: ___ :goodjob:

_


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Folks,

To those who have PMed me and those of you here reading, the light MSaxatilus kindly hosted for me at PF10 is a prototype of a light to come; It is not yet ready for sale, but there is a titanium run planned for release sometime in the near future once everything is completed to my satisfaction. 

alfreddajero: I will provide a full set of details including runtimes once the parts from the production run are in; I have not taken runtime measurements on the prototype.

lyrrag: No sign ups or any "lists" this time around, and certainly not in this thread. :nana:

greenstuffs: The exterior aesthetics are indeed very similar to that of the old CR2 Ion as MSaxatilus mentioned and you noticed. The only major change visible on the exterior of the prototype would be the bezel aperture being wider, but the entire internal system of the light from the bezel down is completely new and different in concept and design than what you might infer from similar exterior styling. The light is, effectively, a miniaturized Nautilus and was designed as such.

MSaxatilus: Thanks for having hosted the light at PF10 and taking the time to evaluate and share your impressions of it, I hope you and the folks at PF10 enjoyed it.

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## MSaxatilus (Apr 20, 2008)

> MSaxatilus: Thanks for having hosted the light at PF10 and taking the time to evaluate and share your impressions of it, I hope you and the folks at PF10 enjoyed it.



No problem. It was my pleasure. Truely great light.

MSax


----------



## karlthev (Apr 20, 2008)

I saw the light and, as MS reported, it is a very nice step in the progression of Endeavor lights! Nice Enrique and nice review MSax!


Karl


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 20, 2008)

Very very nice light.:ironic:

I am looking for an Nautilus some time ago, but this little beauty is more
interessting for me.

Where will we get to know, when you start to sell this run?


----------



## Snow (Apr 20, 2008)

Those are some of the best looking lights IMO.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 20, 2008)

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Apr 21, 2008)

MSaxatilus said:


> I have to say that I have really enjoyed my time with the light and it has since been sent off to another individual for their review. Hopefully, *that person* could add their $0.02 to this review.


... and yes folks, I am "that person"!

Light just received, only 10 minutes ago - thanks for forwarding it on, MSax - I will do a few comparisons and post some findings here in due course, to supplement your very useful review. 

Externally the Aeon looks almost identical to the CR2 Ion, except it has a much larger window and a better reflector. Internally, the head/switching mechanism is like the Nautilus's - another big improvement. The beam is brighter and has a much better shape and pattern than the Cree version of the CR2 Ion.

Dang it, the thing has only been here 15 minutes, and already I can see a Ti version replacing my ever-faithful CR2 Ion XT, which has been on my keychain for 15 months now...

More in due course.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 21, 2008)

@DM51

how about some comparison beamshots with cr2-ion and the AEON?!


----------



## DM51 (Apr 21, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> @DM51
> 
> how about some comparison beamshots with cr2-ion and the AEON?!


Yes, I will be doing comparisons of the Aeon with both the original and XR-E version of the Ion, and the Nautilus too. LOL, I've only just received it - at least let me wait until it's dark here!


----------



## TONY M (Apr 21, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 21, 2008)

I cant wait DM51...

That would be very kind!:thumbsup:


----------



## sorgun (Apr 21, 2008)

Will the Aeon take RCR2 3,7 li-ion's like the Ion?

Gunnar


----------



## bf1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Count me in.....


----------



## Russki (Apr 21, 2008)

I am in for Ti one.
Love my Ti and Al Nautilus.:thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought members would like to see this first batch of beamshots, before I comment in more depth on the light itself. 

I have compared 4 lights here – all made by Endeavour, and as mentioned in MSaxtilus’s excellent review. In order of age (oldest first) they are:

*1.* *CR2 Ion original*. Renowned for its beautiful soft, floody beam. It is not very bright by today’s standards, but it still has a place in the CPFer’s arsenal. It is an outstanding light for camping, providing excellent even illumination in a tent and wherever a floody beam is needed.

*2.* *CR2 Ion XT*. A newer, Ti version of the original Ion, with a Cree XR-E emitter. Mine has been with me for about 16 months. It is such a great light that I have carried it on my keychain throughout that time without a break. It still looks and works like new, despite being constantly jangled around with other hard metal objects (keys etc). 

*3.* *Nautilus*. Enrique’s most recent masterpiece. About as small and neat as a CR123A light can get. A powerhouse in a tiny, beautifully-made package.

*4.* *Aeon*. It looks almost identical to the Ion, and in performance I expected it to come somewhere between the Ion XT and the Nautilus. The beamshots below show quite dramatically where it belongs. 

See post #1 above for more details and MSaxtilus’s excellent pics of these lights.

All these lights have 2 settings, high and low, but this first batch of beamshots are all taken on the *HIGH* setting. 

The same light is in each column, i.e. the Aeon is 2nd from the left in each case. The 4 rows were taken with progressively shorter exposures – each row of shots was stopped down 2 stops from the row above it. The bottom row is 8 stops less than the top row. 


































































I said above that it would become clear from the beamshots where the Aeon belongs. As can be seen, the beam is almost identical to the Nautilus beam. It is right up there with its big brother. As the camera is stopped down, the Aeon matches the Nautilus almost exactly at each setting. The two lights are almost indistinguishable.

The CR2 Ion XT is much more blue in tone, compared to the warmer Aeon and Nautilus. It is also visibly less bright, as can be seen - I would estimate approximately half the brightness of the Aeon. 

The original Ion is weaker still, as expected, and fades quickly with the shorter exposures. It is almost invisible in the bottom row, when the camera is stopped right down.

This is a _*sensational*_ result for the Aeon. Bear in mind that the Nautilus is using a CR123A cell, and the Aeon is far smaller and uses a CR2 cell. The quality of the beam is outstanding.

And here’s the knockout punch: *It runs for 90 minutes on one CR2 cell on the high setting!*

More later.


----------



## ViReN (Apr 23, 2008)

DM51 said:


> And here’s the knockout punch: *It runs for 90 minutes on one CR2 cell on the high setting!*
> 
> More later.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW nice beamshots!

Thank you ver much....

The CR2 ION XT is very very bright! what emitter does it have?


----------



## MSaxatilus (Apr 23, 2008)

Obviously I need to take some lesssons from DM51 about how to take beamshots!!! Awesome job. I'm very glad that I did not post my beamshots. DM51's truly represent what I found while experimenting with the light as well.

Thanks again for the beamshots! Great review. :thumbsup:

MSax


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks for the beamshots

i want one even more now!


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Folks,

Toby_pra: The CR2 Ion XT is no where near as bright as the Nautilus and Aeon; it used a P4 Bin XR-E which produces 80 lumens, coupled with a conical reflector. The Aeon uses an R2 bin XR-E, which produces 114 Lumens, and is using a parabolic reflector; the differences here are fairly well illustrated in the beamshots in the second row from the top in DM51's image.

I'll be starting a primary Aeon thread in the Custom BST in the coming weeks, but until that time, I do have one relevant picture to this thread. The prototype is made of aluminum, but here's a picture I received from the shop showing some titanium, which is more representative of what the run will look like (better quality photos are forthcoming when I receive the parts and take some pictures of my own):





Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## mspeterson (Apr 23, 2008)

oo:

Absolutely fantastic Enrique!!!!!

I'll take it!!!

Now quit teasing and hurry up!:nana::laughing:


----------



## tnuckels (Apr 23, 2008)

Not to stray the thread, but have you considered putting the “*Enrique*” on a design for a single cell AA or AAA light?


----------



## Thujone (Apr 23, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful looking. Here is to hoping for an ha run with Aeon around the bezel similar to the ION.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 23, 2008)

:thinking: Well, I really HAVE been eating too much...guess I can save some there....and maybe I can drive less and walk more...there's a another few bucks...could use more flashlights in the house to cut down on the electricity costs......yeah, I guess I can get one!:kiss:


Karl


----------



## Ned-L (Apr 23, 2008)

sorgun said:


> Will the Aeon take RCR2 3,7 li-ion's like the Ion?
> 
> Gunnar


Any chance it will handle an RCR2?


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 23, 2008)

tnuckels: No, I'm not particularly interested in doing a AA or AAA based light because the market is over-saturated with some very cheap and inexpensive lights that would preclude there being much interest in a higher quality and comparatively more expensive product that would match the features of my other offerings. That said, this is something better discussed outside of a review thread of the Aeon.

Ned-L and Sorgun: None of my lights are specifically designed to run off rechargeable cells and I don't recommend their use. Some folks have chosen to use them in their lights, any if you choose to you assume all risks for their safe operation. With the runtimes my lights provide most people seem to only replace the batteries a handful of times per year anyway; the fact that rechargeable cells in this size provide such a low capacity, plus their inclination to explode make them fall well into the realm of impracticality, in my opinion.

-Enrique


----------



## Ned-L (Apr 23, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Ned-L and Sorgun: None of my lights are specifically designed to run off rechargeable cells and I don't recommend their use. Some folks have chosen to use them in their lights, any if you choose to you assume all risks for their safe operation. With the runtimes my lights provide most people seem to only replace the batteries a handful of times per year anyway; the fact that rechargeable cells in this size provide such a low capacity, plus their inclination to explode make them fall well into the realm of impracticality, in my opinion.
> 
> -Enrique


Enrique, Thanks for the prompt reply. So it sounds like it can handle the voltage, although I understand that you don't recommend the rechargeable cells. I agree with you that the long runtimes support the case for sticking with primaries. The light looks and sounds great!


----------



## DM51 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would like to reinforce what I said in post #24, and Endeavour also mentions in post #29. The CR2 Ion XT is nowhere near as bright as the Aeon. 

The top row of my beamshots in post #24 are really only of use in giving an idea of the shape of the beam. The centre (hotspot) is in each case completely burned out photographically, i.e. it appears white, so this part looks equally bright in all the lights. The camera can’t show degrees of brightness of white. This is still the case with the second row – in the centre, white is white, although the Ion XT’s hotspot has shrunk a little. 

The difference is seen more clearly in the 3rd row. The Aeon is still white in the centre, but the Ion XT is now blue. In the 4th row, the effect is more dramatic. The Aeon’s light is still good, but the Ion XT is now only a very faint glow. If there was a 5th row, I think you would see the Ion XT completely disappear. If it was visible at all, it would be like the Ion original in the 4th row.

That is where the real difference lies, and you can begin to tell relative brightness – when you stop down the camera. By my visual estimation, the Aeon is at least 2x as bright as the Ion XT – maybe more than that.

I’m going to try and put together some more information for this review, and I hope to post again later today or tomorrow. I am very excited indeed about this light.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello Enrique!

Thank you very much for the informations...


----------



## fnmag (Apr 24, 2008)

High level of interest. :thumbsup:


----------



## fleegs (Apr 24, 2008)

How warm does the AEON get while running on high?


Rob


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 24, 2008)

fleegs: The light gets as warm as the CR2 Ion does, all of my lights dissipate about a watt's worth of power.

Not to pick on you specifically, Rob, but for the life of me I've never been able to figure out why it is some people capitalize every letter in the names of my lights (save for the Nautilus, it seems). With the CR2 Ion and now apparently the Aeon, people seem to often use all upper case letters as though it's an acronym for something (it isn't). :shrug: :thinking:

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## Patriot (Apr 25, 2008)

Ned-L said:


> Any chance it will handle an RCR2?




I was curious about this too. Will it take RCR2's? Either way it looks like a terrific light but I'm just not into primary CR2's. I can only see myself considering this if it takes rechargables. 

Thanks.


----------



## fleegs (Apr 25, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> fleegs: Not to pick on you specifically, Rob, but for the life of me I've never been able to figure out why it is some people capitalize every letter in the names of my lights (save for the Nautilus, it seems). With the CR2 Ion and now apparently the Aeon, people seem to often use all upper case letters as though it's an acronym for something (it isn't). :shrug: :thinking:
> 
> Take care folks.
> 
> -Enrique



That is too funny. I typed Aeon and went back to change it to AEON because I thought it was an acronym. I figured the reviewers of the light must know its name.  Good info to have. I was wondering that.


Rob


Edit: I went back and looked and only the first post states AEON. Guess that stuck with me.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 25, 2008)

Some of my lights are purchased on the recommendations of CPF members, others because they fill a specific need ... the Nautilus was bought because it looked like the coolest 123 light on the market - and it is

You cannot own a Nautilus without wanting an Ion - which is tiny compared to its big brother. Say what you will about its emitter power, etc., it is an awesome light.

No question that I'll sign up for an Aeon in HA ... why not have a 'super Ion' ? All of Enrique's creations are instant classics, and the Aeon is a natural progression in the lineup.

Sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## MSaxatilus (Apr 25, 2008)

> Introducing......The AEON!!!


 
I only capitalized the letters in the first thread to show my excitement for the light. Sorry if this has confused anyone.

MSax


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 25, 2008)

Msax great light photos. Dave, great beam shots. Thanks guys for the work and taking the time. I have enjoyed my Nautilus and look forward to picking up more of Enrique's offerings.

The output vs the size and runtime of this light looks outstanding.

Bill


----------



## DM51 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some more notes on running the Aeon, and a few extra pics.

Run-time: The Aeon ran on high for exactly 90 minutes (new Panasonic CR2 cell). After that time, there was a very fast flicker, maybe at 20 Hz, for a further 10 minutes. This flicker was noticeable, but it was so fast that the light was still perfectly usable (still on high).

After this, the output gradually declined for a further 20 minutes, until at 2 hours after switch-on, it was at the low level. It continued on low for a further 90 minutes, then faded to off (dang it, I missed the actual fade-out to off while I was making a cup of coffee, lol). The total was therefore ~3½ hours, but bear in mind that includes 90 mins on the high setting. Results may vary with different brands of cells. 

I said in my earlier post that this is a stunning result, and indeed it is. It is quite amazing that this tiny light can belt out all those lumens for so long.

Heat: During the above run-time test, the Aeon was tail-standing, not in my hand. The human hand is actually a reasonably effective heat-sink, so by tail-standing the light, it was heating up as much as was possible. After 30 minutes I picked it up to test the heat. I would describe it as hot, but easily bearable - not so hot you would want to drop it, or too hot to hold. After holding it for a minute or so, it became comfortable to hold, as the heat was conducted away by my hand. _Verdict: heat is not a problem_.

I didn’t measure the run-time with the Aeon just on the low setting – it would have taken a very long time! Enrique says it should be ~40 hours.

Here are some pics. First of all, the business end of the light, with comparison shots of the Nautilus and the Ion XT. Nautilus top, Aeon center, Ion XT below.

Nautilus:








Aeon:







CR2 Ion XT:






It can be seen from those pics that the Aeon is a scaled–down Nautilus – the similarities are striking. The Aeon has a proper polished LOP reflector, with a wide aperture. The Ion’s aperture, by contrast, is smaller and narrower, with a steel reflector. 

Now for inside the head, showing the +ve contact.

Nautilus:










Aeon:










CR2 Ion XT:









Again, this shows the similarity of the Nautilus and Aeon design (the Ion being the old design). The new switch mechanism is much more positive, as those who have compared the Nautilus to an Ion will have noticed.


----------



## lyrrag (Apr 27, 2008)

Any "guesstimate" of price so I can start saving now. Other not as worthy lights will have to wait.

lyrrag


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 29, 2008)

Lyrrag: These will _probably_ be released sometime in May in titanium, and the price point will be something similar to a Nautilus. There will be a thread posted with full details as well as something of a build log in the coming weeks over in the Custom B/S/T once metal and electronics start becoming flashlights.

-Enrique


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 30, 2008)

I just read through the entire thread, and while I'm sure this information is present, I can't find it: can anyone tell me a little bit about the low setting? For instance, how bright is it? How do you reach it -- is it the first or second setting as you turn the bezel? Or is low mode only activated when there's not enough juice to run on high (you can't choose it from the bezel)? 

Thanks! I have a high level of interest in this light myself, looking for something small and light but powerful for pocket carry


----------



## bmstrong (May 1, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Lyrrag: These will _probably_ be released sometime in May in titanium, and the price point will be something similar to a Nautilus. There will be a thread posted with full details as well as something of a build log in the coming weeks over in the Custom B/S/T once metal and electronics start becoming flashlights.
> 
> -Enrique



Now I understand, Enrique, what you were hinting at in those PM's a couple months back. 

This looks like the definitive CR2 light. It addresses my concerns with the previous designs, the size of the Nautilus and the brightness of the Ion, and marries them in a complete package.

 THREE DAYS AGO for the Titanium version!

Questions:

Grade 2 for the Titanium, continuing the tradition of the Ion and Nautilus?

R2 for the run? Or any chance of something brighter that you might have laying around?

Can I swim with this one?

The Titanium version? Brass heat sink and matching brass o-ring?

You're probably tired of this question: Same driver? Or any small changes in this one? (Echoing the comments about allowing RCR2.)

Is the new design upgradeable or more friendly to upgrade to keep pace with the new and forthcoming LED's? (I could swap a P7 inside and have 2 minutes of run time before it melts your hand off! :nana

Brian


----------



## Endeavour (May 1, 2008)

Joe Talmadge: The light has two fully regulated stages, meaning you twist the head and start off in a low mode, and twist it some more until you reach high mode. As for how bright low mode is, any description I, and most people here could give you is rather subjective and lacks much true meaning, most of these sorts of things really have to be seen with one's own eyes in order to gauge them properly. That said, it's a reasonable brightness whereby you can see well in the dark when your eyes are adjusted to the dark, and it won't completely blast away your night vision.

bmstrong: I think you meant the size of the Ion and the brightness of the Nautilus. :nana: To answer your questions, in order:
1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. I suppose? All of my lights have been water resistant.
4. Yes, there's a picture of it earlier in this thread. Brass O-Rings sound like a terrible idea, but there will be a brass split ring as noted earlier on.
5. It's the same driver as what I used in the Nautilus, if that's what you're asking.
6. No, I don't make my lights to be used as modder fodder.  

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## ibcj (May 1, 2008)

I like what you've done with the positive contact. It looks like an improvement over the Ions that I've owned. (I've missed the Nautilus threads, so this is new to me) The knurling is top notch. I prefer no brass color on a ti light, but hey....it's your light.  I think you have a winner with the Aeon. :thumbsup:


----------



## lyrrag (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the answer to our questions. Other would be builders or manufacturers can learn a lesson from your attention to our questions. I tend to respect those that show respect for us as a group.

Thanks, lyrrag


----------



## Joe Talmadge (May 2, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Joe Talmadge: The light has two fully regulated stages, meaning you twist the head and start off in a low mode, and twist it some more until you reach high mode. As for how bright low mode is, any description I, and most people here could give you is rather subjective and lacks much true meaning, most of these sorts of things really have to be seen with one's own eyes in order to gauge them properly. That said, it's a reasonable brightness whereby you can see well in the dark when your eyes are adjusted to the dark, and it won't completely blast away your night vision.



That's the right answer for me, thanks.


----------



## Endeavour (May 5, 2008)

nystrpr: Thanks. 

lyrrag: No problem. I've been here at the CPF for over four years now and have been working on some project or another for most of those - keeping folks appraised of what's going on comes with the territory. 

I'm still looking at the end of May for release of the Aeon, and I've also gotten a small batch of Nautilii done in Titanium that will be offered concurrently with it. I will be posting an 'official' thread at the end of this week with regards to the Aeon and within a few weeks time some lights should start jumping into the postal system to find their new owners.

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## MSaxatilus (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:

:thanks:




MSax


----------



## l1s125 (May 10, 2008)

will there be an aluminium hard coat version of this?


----------



## Nitroz (May 10, 2008)

If this is using the WG bin R2 Cree that you did a GB on, all I can say is I wish I had of bought more than two of the R2 LEDs. The color tint on these is excellent!


----------



## Endeavour (May 10, 2008)

Nitroz: These will be using R2 WH LEDs, which should be "whiter", though I was also very pleased with the R2 WGs I got previously.

l1s125: Right I'm focused on doing a run of Titanium lights; what comes after that will be determined later.

Take care folks. 

-Enrique


----------



## bltkmt (May 15, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> I will be posting an 'official' thread at the end of this week with regards to the Aeon and within a few weeks time some lights should start jumping into the postal system to find their new owners.
> 
> -Enrique


 
Did I miss this posting? Anxiously awaiting news!!!


----------



## Endeavour (May 15, 2008)

bltkmt: I've been waiting on the arrival of a handful of parts so I could take a few decent pictures prior to posting; those finally arrived last night, and I spent most of my afternoon today getting some LEDs mounted and building up a set of boards to make a full flashlight. The thread is forthcoming.


----------



## bmstrong (May 16, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> bltkmt: I've been waiting on the arrival of a handful of parts so I could take a few decent pictures prior to posting; those finally arrived last night, and I spent most of my afternoon today getting some LEDs mounted and building up a set of boards to make a full flashlight. The thread is forthcoming.



Moo Hu Ha Ha! Excellent!


----------



## karlthev (May 16, 2008)

!


Karl


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 16, 2008)

I have been watching and lurking on this post for awhile. It finally overcame me today . . .

I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Endeavour (May 16, 2008)

Hey Folks,

The light should be available in early June, but I'll keep everyone posted throughout the build over there now. 

Take care!

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 7, 2008)

Howdy Folks,

Early June has now come and the Aeon is now available at the link below for all those who are interested. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198005

-Enrique


----------



## Ned-L (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been asked, will a version of the Aeon be made in a cheaper material than titanium? I really want one, but it is a little too pricey for my budget.


----------



## :)> (Jun 9, 2008)

I got mine today and I...

...ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!

Yes, I was shouting when I wrote that.

Great work on this light Enrique.


----------



## fnj (Jun 10, 2008)

Received mine today. Wow!!! It meets my hopes! Enrique has addressed the weaknesses (everything is relative, as it was anything but a "weak" design) of the CR2 Ion, and has arrived at a worthy successor. It is a spitting image of the CR2 Ion, which is a Good Thing, but is complementary in beam pattern, very much brighter, and a much nicer tint. This is truly a connoisseur's instrument, but very, very practical and usable. :thumbsup:


----------

